# Lots



## scrollndan (Nov 6, 2005)

I have currently over 150 kits of several types...I find it cheaper to order in larger quanties...some of styles I havnt even turned yet.

I have at present orders for 22 ( 12 from one person) not including the ones I will be turning for xmas gifts for the relatives.

Scrolln Dan


----------

